# Innshore Fishing Question



## BanditOne (May 26, 2020)

I'll be taking my two teenage son's on a Gulf Inn shore Fishing trip in a few weeks. Based on your Opinion, what is the best tasting (eating) Inn Shore Fish? I'm asking just in case the guide ask what we prefer to catch.


----------



## Limitless (May 26, 2020)

The hands down best would be Snook.  But if you're much north of Homasassa not a lot of chance for one.  Next would be Redfish and third Trout.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

Flounder.


----------



## Limitless (May 26, 2020)

Nic is right!  I forgot to mention Flounder and various inshore Snapper like Mangroves.  All better than Trout.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

Limitless said:


> Nic is right!  I forgot to mention Flounder and various inshore Snapper like Mangroves.  All better than Trout.




Yea man, I forgot to mention dog snappers (mangrove). Those are mighty good too. BanditOne, be mindful of the teeth on those mangrove snappers.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 26, 2020)

If you're spending any time on the beach, pompano are excellent eating and should be around in good numbers right now.  Sand fleas or fish bites on a pompano rig in the early morning is the ticket.


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2020)

My buddy has been slaying the pompano on cape san blas the last two weeks.  the key was getting your baits waaay out.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

Another plus for pompano. Sheephead are also a mighty good fish to me too. Not everybody is fond of them, but fried mullet will be on the plate if I have a chance for a Last Meal.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 26, 2020)

Flounder, Black sea bass and trout. My favorites in that order.


----------



## twtabb (May 26, 2020)

What!! no sail cats made the list?
Come on man.


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2020)

Those sheepies will sure enough dull a knife but the meat is very good. You can keep a good limit of them too.


----------



## The Donk (May 26, 2020)

Redfish are right up there with the best tasting and best fighting inshore fish. Triple tail are fun and tasty too, although I have yet to catch one. Things really depend on what region you are going to. I just got back from the Cape and have some pompano and redfish in the freezer. Gonna fire up the grill Friday.


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2020)

Nice!  Headed there in a couple weeks for snapper.  Praying for calm seas


----------



## 1982ace (May 26, 2020)

I’d say flounder then trout second. I will say that there is a high probability of trout of having worms in the meat this time of year. Don’t bother most folks but  is sort of a turn off to me


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

Take your pick. Flounder, Redfish & Trout are my favorites. But with Saltwater, you never know.. just got back and threw some fillets still in the process of cleaning. I left the skin on for the pic. Also had a Mangrove snapper. We caught sea bass as well. You’ll catch lots and stuff you never thought of. They are all good. They only become bad when you can’t clean or cook any of them. Cut the blood line out of Everything!!!


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 26, 2020)

Rabun said:


> My buddy has been slaying the pompano on cape san blas the last two weeks.  the key was getting your baits waaay out.



Headed down there Saturday, thanks for the tip.  I've got a 15' surf rod that can really get it out there.  If it's calm I'll send my line out with my kids on a kayak.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 26, 2020)

Not much different than most mentioned already: redfish, speckled trout, flounder will most likely be the targeted species for inshore action from the big bend area west to Pensacola/Perdido.
Could be some action in places for snapper, grouper in certain areas too in/near shore, but rarely hear of folks specifically targeting them when inshore fishing.
There’s lots of good eating saltwater fish out there, but if the guide wants to know what you want to target, I’d be on the Reds and trout!
Regardless, have fun and enjoy the trip!


----------



## Rabun (May 27, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> Headed down there Saturday, thanks for the tip.  I've got a 15' surf rod that can really get it out there.  If it's calm I'll send my line out with my kids on a kayak.



Excellent...that should do it. Send us some pics of your catch!  PM sent. Good luck!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 6, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Another plus for pompano. Sheephead are also a mighty good fish to me too. Not everybody is fond of them, but fried mullet will be on the plate if I have a chance for a Last Meal.


Nic, every catch mullet of rod and reel?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2021)

Dog Hunter said:


> Nic, every catch mullet of rod and reel?




Just a couple of times, over to home on the lower Oconee, using well moss for bait. I do believe that mullet are among the hardest fighting fish I have ever caught.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 6, 2021)

yes, we are looking at going down the first week of june. would not mind finding a few to fry up


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 6, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Just a couple of times, over to home on the lower Oconee, using well moss for bait. I do believe that mullet are among the hardest fighting fish I have ever caught.



There is no doubt.  That is my favorite fish to target on the Oconee bar none.  Hook a 2-3 pounder on a fiberglass pole and man that's fun.  I caught my biggest ever last year like this.  A little over 3 pounds.  Just thinking about it gets me excited.  They should be coming up the river very, very soon if they aren't there already.

And if you ever had a smoked mullet, you won't ever eat a fried one again.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 12, 2021)

Tripletail is the best eating inshore as far as I’m concerned. 

I also have a recipe for redfish that i sure love as well.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Flounder. But I love trout, redfish, blue fish, Cobia (ling cod) is pretty darn good as well.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 26, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Nice!  Headed there in a couple weeks for snapper.  Praying for calm seas


PM me some dates, Chris...
I'm at Bay City Lodge the 9th through the 12th leaving on Sunday. (June) Flexible if I can find vacancy at the time...
TJ on St George same time.
Two boats...


----------

